# air escapes on quick coupling for pneumatic nailer



## OutToPasture

there should never be any air leaking. Central neumatic is pretty "low end". If that's all you can afford (like most people nowadays) try putting on a good hose clamp. Otherwise I would put back in the box, bring it where ever you got it and upgrade.


----------



## sausagefingers

Yeah, those quick connectors seem to go bad real fast. And if it's a cheap one, even faster. Those usually have some kind of o-ring gasket and they wear out and leak. Go get some regular connectors and replace them, should fix your problem. Also make sure they are the same type. The ones you have might be the same size, but they come in different shapes and the male and female ends don't always match exactly and might leak.


----------



## atomilano

Is there another type of store I could go to for this. Home Depot doesn't have too much , it seems.


----------



## bjbatlanta

HD should have the fitting(s) you need. They have them in the area near the compressors/pneumatic tools. Sounds like you bought a gun at a store like Harbor Freight?? Sure the leak is between the hose and fitting and not at the gun itself? If you installed the fitting on the gun, did you use "thread" tape? You may have just gotten a bad fitting, it happens.........


----------



## sausagefingers

Any decent sized lumber yard should have them. I get all of mine, or should I say GOT all of mine from a truck parts store, a place called Fleetpride. They were a few dollars more than say H.D., but I've had them for 4 or 5 years without one going bad.


----------



## OutToPasture

Although I don't condone shopping at HD, They should have at least a Porta Cable kit compareable wich would be alot better. Personaly, I only use Bostich or DeWalt. If you can, ante up the extra $ then you don't have to worry about it for at least a couple of yrs. (and that's in Professional Compasity) :thumbsup:


----------



## Ron6519

atomilano said:


> I just purchased an air compressor and Central pneumatic nail gun. The quick coupling is the correct size. Should there be some air leaking between the hose and coupling?


 Is this a fitting you put together? Did you use teflon tape? Another possibility is that the fitting you got for the gun is not a match for the fitting on the hose. There are two type fittings that look similiar, but do not match up.
The hose can also be bad.
Ron


----------



## clintb

atomilano said:


> I just purchased an air compressor and Central pneumatic nail gun. The quick coupling is the correct size. Should there be some air leaking between the hose and coupling?


As others have stated, there should be no air leaking.

The fitting *should* be 1/4" NPT male thread. Link to example below.
http://www.aircompressors.us.com/037-0012SP-1-4-Male-Coupler-Connectors-4-pc.html?feed=Froogle
Note the shape of the barb at the end opposite the threads. That's the most common and what you should most likely be using.
You should have used teflon tape to wrap the male fitting, no less than two times around.
The threads do the actual sealing; the teflon is mainly there as a lubricant / anti-seize. You have to tighten NPT fittings down quite a bit; more so than you would for normal bolt / nut fittings. Don't go all King Kong on it though.


----------



## Maintenance 6

If the o-ring/gasket in the female coupler isn't quite sealing right you'll get some hissing. About half of my female couplers leak a little. The seals are old and stiff. If that is what you are describing, it won't hurt anything. Wastes a little bit of air.


----------



## fragle100

*Simple solution to quick-connect leaks*

Try this.
Using one hand, depress the spring-loaded sleeve on the FEMALE part of the quick-connect. You will reveal the "ball-bearing" section of the female connector. With your other hand, you can tighten that section by hand as you turn it clockwise. This often loosens during regular use of the quick-connect. A simple hand tightening is the solution, but you won't get your hand around it without the depression of the sleeve, as described above.


----------



## woodworkbykirk

if you want quality air lines and fittings your going to have to avoid places like harbour freight and home depot.. the harbour freight ones are complete garbage.. porter cable fittings are ok but will need to be replaced after a couple of years if they are used regularly.. 

if you want fittings that can take abuse and last your going to have to shell out some money and go to a contractor supply. when we need fittings we buy through "PRIME FASTENERS" which is the local paslode dealer, "S.I.L inc" which is hte senco dealer.. most of their components are either pure brass or stainless steel which wont break down from moisture coming through the lines


----------



## Gary in WA

Welcome to the forums, *fragle100*! Harbor Freight is still going, though some stuff I buy there doesn't last *3 years*, as long as this original post....LOL.
Always good to get new ideas.

Gary


----------



## HandiMandy

Maintenance 6 said:


> If the o-ring/gasket in the female coupler isn't quite sealing right you'll get some hissing. About half of my female couplers leak a little. The seals are old and stiff. If that is what you are describing, it won't hurt anything. Wastes a little bit of air.


This goes for more than just female couplers. As my seals get older and stiffer (or hungrier), I find myself hissing more too 😉.


----------



## upser

*Replace the washer with.......*

Tired of hearing the hissing while connection one of my many air tools and while in the store saw the Rubber Grommet. Gee, seems like that might work.
At home there is a bag of 5/16 #M113 Rubber Grommets from Young.
Took the coupling apart and replace the gasket with the grommet. The grommet seems a little large but it did connect and no leaks. Seems like that part might last longer than the original. 11 grommets for $2.65 from somewhere a long time ago. Maybe a surplus place.
Innovate keeps u busy.


----------



## cjm94

Go to any good auto parts store we get ours for the shop from NAPA and usually get at least a year and that is really good in a diesel shop.


----------



## Missouri Bound

Ron6519 said:


> Is this a fitting you put together? Did you use teflon tape? Another possibility is that the fitting you got for the gun is not a match for the fitting on the hose.* There are two type fittings that look similiar, but do not match up.*
> The hose can also be bad.
> Ron


 
It's a good bet that this IS the problem.:yes:


----------



## Oso954

Two are most common, but there are 5 types.


----------

